# my les paul build



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

this is the first time posting pictures so they are not in order it more of a test a les paul style i been working on







http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/copperheadroads/IM001511.jpg


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks great! Did you make the neck as well? Keep us updated.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i cant see the pictures i posted im a green horn haha at this so far but yes i built the neck


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks pretty nice to me. Although I got to see only one picture by cutting and pasting the URL. Tell us a little about it.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Great lookin so far. How are you going to finish?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

What's your sources for nice woods, Mahogany Flamed Maple, etc like in your 
area. If it's not too good and you decide to do another build I'd be happy to try and source some nice stuff at reasonable prices for you. I usually have some pretty nice stuff on hand as well. I never pass a good piece of guitar making wood when I happen across it. I usually buy it all. Usually at a fairly reasonable price too.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

well its local wood the back is juniper they call it here .really it is eastern larch with a maple top i bought some mahogany from exotic woods thats what i made the neck out of i got lots of maple & birch drying but i was not sure if it is dry enough for the neck


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i have a few peices of aspen & larch, maple & birch collected up over the past 10 years for practise builds i guess it dont cost much we have our own sawmill & timber block


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds good. If you ever need something you can't easily access don't hesitate to ask. I will certainly be glad to look around and try and find it for you.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks im still not too sure how to send the other pictures


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

here we go


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Didn't work for me. :wave::food-smiley-004:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

it didnt work for me either sorry guys be patient i wonder what im doing wrong:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

:bow::rockon2::banana:
Bravo!


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

That's for pictures, use  instead for links.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

*so like this*


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks alot man i wish i could delete all those post what a waste of space IM A GREEN HORN


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. That looks awesome. That's quite a project. And I thought I did pretty good building a simple 2X12 cab for my Epi Valve Jr. :bow:

I definitely want to see the finished product. What's your timeline??


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Now you have it. The pics look good. It takes a lot of sanding doesn't it.
But it's worth every minute once you're done.:banana:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

alot of sanding indeed still needs alot more to get off the filler


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

*just about ready for finish i little sanding and set the neck*


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

3 peice plain maple top any suggestions i got some i got some analine dye one the way crimson red ,blue,and ebony


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> 3 peice plain maple top any suggestions i got some i got some analine dye one the way crimson red ,blue,and ebony


OK, first don't use too much dye if it doesn't make it any darker if it starts to clump on the surface of the water/ alchohol you've put too much in and it won't absorb. Just add some more water(hot seems to work better for me) or alchohol. did you order the hi intensity dye? if so you may find it just a little bit on the pinkish side. Just mix up a tiny bit of your ebony and then mix the crimson with a little drop of the ebony in another container until you get the color you desire. When you first put the dye o the wood tht is the color it will look like when you put on your clear coat. it will dry flat and look off color don't worry about it. If you used the water base it will rais the grain a little bit and will have to give it one more scuff with hi grit sand paper. By this time you will look at it with dismau and wonder what the heck you have done. Don't worry about. the next step is a clear sealer. Note that if you are using a ployureathane clear coat you must get a clear sanding sealer for use with ureathane otherwise your finish wont stick. You can get this in one quart size at any hardware store. It's used for hard wood floors, for lacquer you can get any clear sealer not specified for urethane. The guitar guys call it vinyl coat because the main ingredient is vinyl toulene. this will give you a nice level surface that sands very easily. When you put on the sanding sealer you will ger a glimse of what your guitar is going to look like. let it dry and sand it again. it is very easy sanding and try not to go back to wood. By the time you finish sanding the sanding sealer and wipin it down with an alchohol dampened rag it should look likes a dogs breakfast . Don't worry the clear coat is next and it will reveal the beauty and glory. If you've done this before disregard.:food-smiley-004:

Here is the crimson red on figured maple darkend up just a little with some brown. Poor picture and it is actually a lot more intense than the picture shows.








Peacock blue,


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i was going to use watco lacquer ,i sprayed some maple necks with it last year got great results 
i was goint to try a red n black burst


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

yes i bought the bright blue,crimson red & ebony THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP LOW.. what will i need for clear sealer on a lacquer finish


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Benjemin Moore makes a good clear sanding sealer that states not for use with urethane finishes. I use it for lacquer finishes. If you can't get that they have the same type of sanding sealers at most Most Home Hardware stores and similar places. If you can't find it let me know and I will send you a bit with the Epoxy. That should be in approximately two weeks when I get home. :banana:In the mean while it's safe and sound in my hotel room with all the other bits & pieces I bought from Stewmac.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

wow thats sounds great, i didnt think you need anything on maple but if i need it i will look for the sealer


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> wow thats sounds great, i didnt think you need anything on maple but if i need it i will look for the sealer


You can certainly do it without the sealer if you want to. I have discovered that it will save you a number of coats and it fills in all the pours of the wood very nicely. Also as I mentioned it sands very easily. It will give you a much smoother starting point for your clear finish. I just put it on with a one inch foam stick and then let it dry. Usually for a about four hours although I think the speified time is something like twenty minutes. If you plan to wetsand your final coat and buff it will save you a lot of time as the finish will be a lot more level to start with.

Good Luck


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i will try to get some will it work to fill in pores on the mahogany neck or should i use shelac


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

copperhead said:


> i will try to get some will it work to fill in pores on the mahogany neck or should i use shelac


It will work on the Mahogany neck but it will take a couple of coats as mahogany is very porous. I use wood grain filler for Mahogany from Sherwin Williams it is very thick almost like pudding. It is also the right color so the wood won't look grainy when you are finished. You just brush it on with the grain, let it sit for a while and then rub it off(across the grain) with a coarse rag. I use old terry cloth towels. I then let it dry for a day and then apply the sanding sealer on top of it just to make sure everything is sealed because it is not uncommon to rub a bit of the filler out of the grain. It all boils down to how much effort you are willing to put into your finish. The more prep the better the results. There is no magic way to get a glass like finish that I know of. I would guess that I spend about ten hours on a finish from the final sanding of the wood to the sealers, spraying ,wet sanding buffing, polishing frets etc. Not to mention that there is fret levelling re-crowning setting up neck adjustments. It is not unusual for me to take almost as much time from the point that your guitar is at right now as it took me to get it there. I'm a stickler for detail and more than once I have completely sanded a finish down and redone it because I wasn't paying attention and somehow screwed it up.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

You're making me really want to build a guitar, even though my only experience with wood was years ago in shop class. It looks like it would be loads of fun!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> You're making me really want to build a guitar, even though my only experience with wood was years ago in shop class. It looks like it would be loads of fun!



Do it, do it, do it,


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Wish I had talent like that!! And wish I could play too!!!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

DUCK said:


> Wish I had talent like that!! And wish I could play too!!!


Talent is 80 percent patience.
Know how comes from reading and asking questions and once you have it things speed up considerably.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

none of the pictures seem to work at all, too bad. are they old?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

*a few new pics*

almost done .very poor pictures its ok i guess


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

It will look pretty cool with the hardware on it. Also for the pics try to get some good natural light and turn off the flash. You will be amazed at how much better guitar pics come out when you do that. keep us posted.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

looks more like a two-tone then a burst, unless that's what you were going for. lookin good


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

*way over due*

i been away way too long i finally got her put together sounds really nice the nut needs a little work and the setup as well but its ok im pleased but i dont know if i will ever be pleased with the finishing part of a guitar maybe some day oh well


----------



## xKevzeppelinx (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice guitar! Where did you buy the neck?


----------

